# BBQ Sauce without apple cider vinegar



## dbrunone

Hi,

New here, mostly new to smoking...did a brisket last weekend that turned out pretty good! But anyway, I am planning on doing some pulled pork and ribs next weekend. I want to make a sauce with it, but my girl is allergic to apples (well really, the pectin in apples), so I am searching for a good solid bbq sauce recipe that would work well on pork but does not contain apple cider vinegar. Something I can put on ribs while smoking, but also put on a pulled pork sandwich. Not looking for anything too "weird" or "out there". Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## cliffcarter

Substitute white vinegar for the ACV, you probably won't notice the difference.


----------



## jarjarchef

You could substitute with just about any vinegar. Just add it a little at a time. Different vinegars will have different acidity levels and flavor profiles. I have a few at work and will look for you. 

Jeramy


----------



## venture

Well, cider vinegar has a certain flavor profile.

Having said that, acid is what you are after.

Wine vinegars?  Wine by itself?  Even lemon or lime if used carefully?

Lots of ways to skin the acid cat?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flyboys

Hey debrunone, here's a good sauce that's easy to make with no apple cider vinegar.  After it's done, if you mix equal parts sauce and honey, it's an excellent glaze for ribs.
1 1/2 Cup Ketchup
2 T Jack Daniels
3 T A1 Sauce
3 T Brown Sugar
2 T Worcestershire Sauce
3/4 t Granulated Garlic
3/4 t Kosher Salt
3/4 t Pepper
1 t Liquid Smoke
1/2 Cup Water

Whisk all ingredients together in a pot and simmer on stove for 30 mins.


----------

